# 3 Pairs of Prana Brion Hunting Pants



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

So, definitely not the worst problem to have, but in the last 18 months I've gone from a size 40 waist to a size 34-36.

I have a couple pairs of expensive sitka Camo pants, but have really become a fan of wearing good solid color pants. The Prana Brion has been one of my go to options in this category because they are stretch nylon pants similar to some of the premium hunting offerings out there from Kuiu, Sitka, etc......

I have 3 pairs of Prana pants in Neutral Solid Colors that don't even come close to fitting me anymore, but would make good hunting pants for someone looking for technical pant options that are relatively inexpensive.

I am looking to get rid of the below:

1 Pair Prana Brion Charcoal Color size 40 Waist 32 Inseam
1 Pair Prana Brion Mud Color; Size 40 Waist 32 Inseam






Sites-Prana_US-Site







www.prana.com





1 Pair Prana Zioneer(Same as Brion, but with one zipper pocket on the leg) Charcoal Color; Size 38 Waist 32 Inseam






Sites-Prana_US-Site







www.prana.com





All in used but good condition. $25 each or $60 if you take all 3. Can post or text pictures later.


----------

